# how would you...



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

ok here's the scenario. I met this great girl on this site a year or so ago and we got to talking and then she met someone else. so a year goes by and i come back to SAS and see her again and we start talking again and i find out she liked me back then and i liked her, and she likes me now and i like her, and we're getting to know each other again. how should i or when should i ask her out? lol. :hide


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Right now. And for the love of God, STOP SAYING LOL!!! 

xoxo


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

i just got busted. lol and live with the lol's they aint going anywhere. lol.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

brenidillio, i'd say go for it. as far as how, just go up to her and be like, "hey, wanna go out with me?" and if she says no just insist that you actually said "hey, look at that bird" and she just heard you wrong. 

wait...are you talking about jenn?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Scrub, how dense are you, REALLY? 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

oh. i see now. I just read the topic post and replied to that, didnt bother reading the other posts. 

and im very dense. nothing sparse about this duck.

xoxo
Scrubi


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

haha...that was good for a laugh, thanks Scrub :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> xoxo
> Scrubi


Nice touch. Wonder wear you got that. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu - is there something I am not getting?


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

no scrub. not jenn... lol. maggi. 

steve is dating jenn.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: how would you...*



brenidil said:


> no scrub. not jenn... lol. maggi.
> 
> steve is dating jenn.


Wow, I am out of the loop. No one prob remembers me anyway :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, people! Keep up! 

MillenniumMan, you should have been aware of this, as it has been in my newly re-edited E True Hollywood Story. 

GraceLikeRain, I remember you, and I <3 you. Forget Brenidil. Let's you and I run away, together. :squeeze 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> :stu - is there something I am not getting?


It's the SAS soap opera....Jenn was dating bren but now bren is dating maggi and jenn is dating steve but maggi just left brenidil for heather and im sitting here in the corner triple dating both my hands and left foot.

jenn used to date bren right? a long time ago? thats why when i read the topic i automatically thought he was talking about her. or am i wrong and further worsening confusion in this thread? :b


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > xoxo
> ...


tee hee. No idea. I just came accross it one day and thought it was cool and I should rip it off. But then I figured that woudnt be nice and that I should come up wih my own Sig. So I did just that:

Have a nice day, 
Kelly


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Whoa. I didn't realize there was so much going on at SAS.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

i joined SAS in 2003 when my ex introduced me to the site. me and jenn havent had a relationship in over 2 years.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


 :haha

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

:eek maggi and bren ?

:banana 

:heart


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

sctork said:


> :eek maggi and bren ?
> 
> :banana
> 
> :heart


I'm a very lucky girl. :yes

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Awwww


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

:sigh


----------

